# Pine Shaker Closet Dresser



## PaBull (May 13, 2008)

*Designing and materials*

We finished building our house in 2008, but there are all those little projects that you have to set yourself to get done or it will never happen.

In addition to getting side tracked, the shop (garage) or what ever you call it, starts to fill as storage. The amount of things that need fixing keeps stacking up too.

But today is the day we start a new project. I need to build a dresser that will fit right in my closet, between the vertical pine members, just the way we planned it 4 years ago.










I wanted to give this dresser a shaker look. There are a some real nice examples of dressers still around that those Shaker guys made years ago. I choose the "pharmaceutical design" with the increasingly larger drawers towards the bottom.










I wanted to build this dresser partly because I wanted to know how to do it. I have built lots of cabinets, but never a dresser. A dresser is different with all the stretchers in it. Christian Becksvoort with FWW has done a fine job showing how to build them. I am not following all him all the way. I was going to use dovetailed drawers without drawer slides, but not on this dresser. I need this thing to be done. I need to cut out some of the fancies.

The rest of the closet is built out of knotty pine and so will this dresser. Pine is a very beautifully wood. I like pine and so did the Shakers.










The other non-shaker thing I will do is use the Kregg pocket jig to put the different frame members together. I have used this jig a lot for all my other cabinets in the house.










Before gluing up the side panels, I used my jointer plane to straighten the edges for a good glue joint.










I mark the panels with the V-mark so all boards have their own spot and I can keep track of them.



















I am very exited about building this dresser, and I have a feeling my better half as well. I need to build e second one for another closet as well. As I am writing this I made great progress putting parts together.

Below you see the shop-notes I have on this dresser.










I will keep you posted.

PS, I should mention in regards to the first picture, the dresser is for my wife's closet, but you never post a picture of a wife's closet (as a well behaved LJ), so I took one of mine.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

PaBull said:


> *Designing and materials*
> 
> We finished building our house in 2008, but there are all those little projects that you have to set yourself to get done or it will never happen.
> 
> ...


I love me some Shaker! this is going to be an ambitious project. Consider me tuned in!


----------



## PaBull (May 13, 2008)

PaBull said:


> *Designing and materials*
> 
> We finished building our house in 2008, but there are all those little projects that you have to set yourself to get done or it will never happen.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bertha, I might need the LJ support on this one.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

PaBull said:


> *Designing and materials*
> 
> We finished building our house in 2008, but there are all those little projects that you have to set yourself to get done or it will never happen.
> 
> ...


^I don't know how much help I'll be…but I'll watch real good! I'm actually doing a shaker linen chest right now. I'm about at the same stage you are; just milled up about 1/2 the stock. Mine will be two doors up top; three graduated drawers on the bottom. I'm debating b/w pine and poplar for the secondary wood. Maybe I'll wait to see how yours goes


----------



## cjwillie (Sep 6, 2011)

PaBull said:


> *Designing and materials*
> 
> We finished building our house in 2008, but there are all those little projects that you have to set yourself to get done or it will never happen.
> 
> ...


Looking forward to seeing this project! Keep us informed.


----------



## Martyroc (Feb 1, 2012)

PaBull said:


> *Designing and materials*
> 
> We finished building our house in 2008, but there are all those little projects that you have to set yourself to get done or it will never happen.
> 
> ...


Good project, I will keep checking you progress. Would love to see the finished project.


----------



## PaBull (May 13, 2008)

PaBull said:


> *Designing and materials*
> 
> We finished building our house in 2008, but there are all those little projects that you have to set yourself to get done or it will never happen.
> 
> ...


Thanks Martin, I would like to see this project finished too!! 

Willie, just stay tuned, I will work on it as soon as I get home, kissed my wife, said "Hi" to all the kids, and had dinner.

Bertha, just your interest for the project keeps me going.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

PaBull said:


> *Designing and materials*
> 
> We finished building our house in 2008, but there are all those little projects that you have to set yourself to get done or it will never happen.
> 
> ...


if you come in trouble you know we will be here for you…..
to make you more confused and delay you as much as we can 
with the goal of not letting you finish it …. before we have excaminated 
every mm of it including all the dust and chips you make …. 

take care
Dennis


----------



## PaBull (May 13, 2008)

PaBull said:


> *Designing and materials*
> 
> We finished building our house in 2008, but there are all those little projects that you have to set yourself to get done or it will never happen.
> 
> ...


Dennis, I will ask Martin to remove your post…..
And by the way we work in inches here not in mm…..
And I can not help it that I don't have a fancy dust collecting system all set up…..

You take care too
Pabull.


----------



## PaBull (May 13, 2008)

PaBull said:


> *Designing and materials*
> 
> We finished building our house in 2008, but there are all those little projects that you have to set yourself to get done or it will never happen.
> 
> ...


Dennis, just kidding….
;-P


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

PaBull said:


> *Designing and materials*
> 
> We finished building our house in 2008, but there are all those little projects that you have to set yourself to get done or it will never happen.
> 
> ...


^lol. I didn't know what was going on!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

PaBull said:


> *Designing and materials*
> 
> We finished building our house in 2008, but there are all those little projects that you have to set yourself to get done or it will never happen.
> 
> ...


got confused Bertha then wait for the next toturial 
can he get the wood into the closet … will he ever come out of it again 

Dennis


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

PaBull said:


> *Designing and materials*
> 
> We finished building our house in 2008, but there are all those little projects that you have to set yourself to get done or it will never happen.
> 
> ...


Lovely shaves, looks like this is going to be a lovely one to follow.
Look forward to see the guitar drawer… Smiles.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## PaBull (May 13, 2008)

PaBull said:


> *Designing and materials*
> 
> We finished building our house in 2008, but there are all those little projects that you have to set yourself to get done or it will never happen.
> 
> ...


Your such a funny guy Mads. I will do the guitar drwaer for you, or mabe an ukulele one.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

PaBull said:


> *Designing and materials*
> 
> We finished building our house in 2008, but there are all those little projects that you have to set yourself to get done or it will never happen.
> 
> ...


Smiles my friend.


----------



## PaBull (May 13, 2008)

*Gluing, pocket holes and stanley #45*

Today I went ahead and got the boards for the top and sides all cut up. The sides are nice and straight. And we are gluing up the boards. I do them one board at a time. this way I have a better control over the alignment of the boards and I have to do less planing and or sanding later.










Below is an other picture with the designing of the dresser. I used a FWW magazine to get some inspiration on how the build the "guts" of a dresser. I need to see this coming together still. I am used to making cabinets with face frame, but you loose a lot of space behind the frame.










It's time to take the Kreg pocket hole jig out of the closet. I really like this jig. I have used this jig throughout my house for all the face frames on the cabinets and for straight board glue ups. Below are the inner members (dividers and guides?) of the dresser.










Sorry, this was not my picture, they used oak not pine. Besides that, my bench does not look as clean.



















After the sides and top are dry, they come out of the clamps and they need to be flattened somewhat. I used the sander for this (no need for a picture here, what do you think?).

Next is the dado's in the sides for the drawer supports. For this I need to refer back to a project posted a while back. I was inspired by Marc Spagnuolo. He posted a jig that would making dado's very easy.
http://thewoodwhisperer.com/exact-width-dado-jig/









After looking at this video, I came up with a little different version of the jig:

 'Never Fail' dado jig for the router



It is time to put the cabinet together. This is by far the hardest one I assembled. With all the dado's, I was not sure where to start.










It came together better than expected. One of the hardest parts was the compound inaccuracy of the dado's. You can not see it on the picture, but the bottom stretcher is slightly bowed because all the verticals a just a little too tall.










And than you find out you forgot something. I have a bad case of CRS (Can't Remember ********************). I forgot to put the rabbit in the back of the side panels for the 1/4 back. Now what…...









I don't know what you guys would have done in this case, I thought of making a jig for the router, but that was too much work. I thought of getting a chisel. 
But than I remembered having a #45 sitting in a dusty corner. I had that thing for years, never used it. It was more a woodworkers collector thing. I dug it up and sharpened the blade. It took some setting up. Come parts were rusted up a little.










I was amazed how well old Betsy worked out, once set up it took less than 5 minutes per side to remove the wood.



















Problem solved. On to the next thing.

As I mentioned, no dovetails and no wood-on-wood drawers. So I went to my favorite specialty hardware store, the Home Depot for drawer slides. And spend a life savings on this pile of hardware. (why did we need this many drawers again?)










For the drawers I like to use Baltic Birch. It is stable, it is straight and best of all, it was given to me by my friend. 
One little problem is that the thickness is all over the board, so I need to watch it when cutting the front and back to size. This was going to be an issue anyway, because not all openings are exactly the same.
Did I mention that I have a bad case of CRS…. So I use the cabinet to keep track of all my drawer parts.










This will be it for a while, because we have a busy schedule the rest of the week.

Take care, Pabull.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

PaBull said:


> *Gluing, pocket holes and stanley #45*
> 
> Today I went ahead and got the boards for the top and sides all cut up. The sides are nice and straight. And we are gluing up the boards. I do them one board at a time. this way I have a better control over the alignment of the boards and I have to do less planing and or sanding later.
> 
> ...


Man o man, that's a complicated assembly. It's totally fantastic. And you know I love seeing that 45 making shavings. A friend was just mentioning that he'd never thought of the 45 for a rebate. Well, there you go! It's really looking nice.


----------



## PaBull (May 13, 2008)

PaBull said:


> *Gluing, pocket holes and stanley #45*
> 
> Today I went ahead and got the boards for the top and sides all cut up. The sides are nice and straight. And we are gluing up the boards. I do them one board at a time. this way I have a better control over the alignment of the boards and I have to do less planing and or sanding later.
> 
> ...


I went to your website, Al. You did a nice job restoring that #45.
http://www.berthacombat.com/vintage%20tool%20gallery.htm

Yes, it was as if the #45 was made for just doing that rabbit. It worked like a charm.


----------



## xplorx4 (Feb 26, 2011)

PaBull said:


> *Gluing, pocket holes and stanley #45*
> 
> Today I went ahead and got the boards for the top and sides all cut up. The sides are nice and straight. And we are gluing up the boards. I do them one board at a time. this way I have a better control over the alignment of the boards and I have to do less planing and or sanding later.
> 
> ...


Fantastic presentation and wright up, looking forward to next installment.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

PaBull said:


> *Gluing, pocket holes and stanley #45*
> 
> Today I went ahead and got the boards for the top and sides all cut up. The sides are nice and straight. And we are gluing up the boards. I do them one board at a time. this way I have a better control over the alignment of the boards and I have to do less planing and or sanding later.
> 
> ...


start to looks good 
have you made the glue up on the verticals if not then you can still save it from the bowe 
but then you have to work in fractions of a mm with the plane …. :-b

have a good busy week
Dennis


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

PaBull said:


> *Gluing, pocket holes and stanley #45*
> 
> Today I went ahead and got the boards for the top and sides all cut up. The sides are nice and straight. And we are gluing up the boards. I do them one board at a time. this way I have a better control over the alignment of the boards and I have to do less planing and or sanding later.
> 
> ...


Ah, the ability to jump OVER (leave) the high wall of the rebate with the #45 (vs. a #78) makes total sense… That's an awesome pic. Perfect tool for the job, PaBull! Kudos to you for the hybrid woodworking!


----------



## PaBull (May 13, 2008)

PaBull said:


> *Gluing, pocket holes and stanley #45*
> 
> Today I went ahead and got the boards for the top and sides all cut up. The sides are nice and straight. And we are gluing up the boards. I do them one board at a time. this way I have a better control over the alignment of the boards and I have to do less planing and or sanding later.
> 
> ...


Smitty, I was surprised myself about the abilities of the #45. It takes a little of adjusting and seeing what does what on this plane. I have a #55 too, and I always thought it would do everything the #45 does and than some, but this was definitely a #45 job nothing for the #55.

Dennis, it is all glued in place. No saving on this one. And I'll stick with the inches. It took me years of getting used to when I moved to the US. I am getting to old to change again. ;-)

Xplorx4, thanks for your kind words. The next episode will be a while, as I said got some stuff to do, other than woodworking.

Pb.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

PaBull said:


> *Gluing, pocket holes and stanley #45*
> 
> Today I went ahead and got the boards for the top and sides all cut up. The sides are nice and straight. And we are gluing up the boards. I do them one board at a time. this way I have a better control over the alignment of the boards and I have to do less planing and or sanding later.
> 
> ...


Pa, I'm covetous of your #55, man! Would love one for it's ability, I think, to make moulding-type cuts beyond what I do with beading w/ my #45 (which I use alot)...


----------



## alholstein (May 3, 2007)

PaBull said:


> *Gluing, pocket holes and stanley #45*
> 
> Today I went ahead and got the boards for the top and sides all cut up. The sides are nice and straight. And we are gluing up the boards. I do them one board at a time. this way I have a better control over the alignment of the boards and I have to do less planing and or sanding later.
> 
> ...


Now I see why you came up with the jig for drawer slides. You have a lot of very nice projects.
Al


----------



## PaBull (May 13, 2008)

PaBull said:


> *Gluing, pocket holes and stanley #45*
> 
> Today I went ahead and got the boards for the top and sides all cut up. The sides are nice and straight. And we are gluing up the boards. I do them one board at a time. this way I have a better control over the alignment of the boards and I have to do less planing and or sanding later.
> 
> ...


You got it, Al.
As they say "think with your head not with your screwdriver", maybe that was not a saying.

See the next post too! http://lumberjocks.com/PaBull/blog/28494

Be good, Pb.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

PaBull said:


> *Gluing, pocket holes and stanley #45*
> 
> Today I went ahead and got the boards for the top and sides all cut up. The sides are nice and straight. And we are gluing up the boards. I do them one board at a time. this way I have a better control over the alignment of the boards and I have to do less planing and or sanding later.
> 
> ...


Hi my friend,
Sorry to have missed a lot here, I have had a busy life lately…
Now I will sit and go through it all, step by step.
I love that 45!
And the hardware… you are… wax and wood next time.
The front of the cabinet looks like modern architecture at theis point.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## PaBull (May 13, 2008)

*Drawers, the "Fruit of the Loom", size matters*

"Size matters on drawers"

Time to get down to the drawers. It's kinna like getting into the underwear (not in a dirty way) of the cabinet. Call it the "Fruit of the Loom?".When making drawers, size matters, so I will work on getting every 1/8" I can (or mm for you, Europeans).

The first step is making the face frame thin. Or in this case, no face frame, just 3/4" thick dividers. European style cabinets are a good way to do this, I just don't like that for a Shaker style dresser.Calculating the *width* is easy with these euro-slides; width of opening less 1".










The *depth* depends on backing and method of drawer front. I will have a 1/4" back to close off the back of the dresser, but it will be nailed to the back, no dado, because this will cost me too much depth. The drawer front will be inset, in other words flush with the face of the dresser. This will cost me 3/4". But I like that style and it will match the rest of the house. I could save another half inch in depth by not having a false drawer front, but this is too much work. This is the front of the box be hind the visual drawer front.










To maximize the *height* I will nail (staple) the the 1/4" bottom to the bottom of the drawer box, instead of a dado 1/4" up, 1/4" wide and deep. We will gain 1/2" with this. And with a little glue, this will hold up just fine. The bottom will get also support from the drawer slides anyway. This will also prevent the slide screws from breaking that 1/4" by 1/4" plywood on the bottom. Best is, build a test drawer and see how tall you can make it without hitting the cabinet. And next is the cutout needed to get the drawer in and out of the cabinet. With face frame cabinets I was able to get away with a half oval shape, as shown below. As you put the drawer in the cabinet, you hook it around the upper part of the face frame so to say.



















But with this dresser I have to remove the whole back upper end of the drawer.










To cut the relief in the drawer sides, I build a jig for my router table.



















Before I take the router to it, I will first rough cut it on the band-saw. The jig has two hold-downs to keep the drawer side in place. (These are some cheap Harbor Freight clamps, but it works!)










There are a lot of different jigs on the market for mounting drawer slides. They are all based on holding the slide in place. This gives a lot of room for error. With a heavy screwdriver in hand, screw on the tip, you are aiming for the center of that larger than normal hole in the drawer runner. I came up with a very simple jig using 1" drywall screws in some left over 1/2" plywood (drawer stock).



I posted this Jig as a project a couple of days agao.



















The screws line up with the holes of the drawer slide. Put the jig in place, wacky the screw heads with the mallet and you have the starter holes for your drawer screws. You will see that this is a lot more accurate. The reason for the double row of screws is left side and right side. The jig on the picture was build with 3/4" inset drawer fronts in mind. If your drawer fronts are overlay, your screws would positioned 3/4" more forward and so on. Another little footnote would be, to use a drill-press for the pilot holes, to be sure that the accuracy from the front pf the plywood jig is carried on to the back, where the accuracy of the placing of the tip of the screws counts most.










After you put the drawer slide jig in place, give a nice tap on the screw heads and you have the pilot holes for your drawer slides in place.










Okay, I will leave you with this, they are calling me for lunch, gatta go.
Happy woodworking.
Pabull.


----------



## joez71 (Feb 23, 2012)

PaBull said:


> *Drawers, the "Fruit of the Loom", size matters*
> 
> "Size matters on drawers"
> 
> ...


Nice work, love the idea of the relief at the end of the drawers.

joez


----------



## PaBull (May 13, 2008)

PaBull said:


> *Drawers, the "Fruit of the Loom", size matters*
> 
> "Size matters on drawers"
> 
> ...


Thanks Joez, I hope this will help you create a deeper, wider, longer drawer.
Be well.
Pb.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

PaBull said:


> *Drawers, the "Fruit of the Loom", size matters*
> 
> "Size matters on drawers"
> 
> ...


Looking good my friend.
Cool idea with that jig.
Hope you had a wonderful lunch.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## PaBull (May 13, 2008)

PaBull said:


> *Drawers, the "Fruit of the Loom", size matters*
> 
> "Size matters on drawers"
> 
> ...


Thanks Mads.
Always JIGS, I love jigs. 
Lunch was good, thanks.

Pb.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

PaBull said:


> *Drawers, the "Fruit of the Loom", size matters*
> 
> "Size matters on drawers"
> 
> ...


Hmmmmmmm ;-)


----------



## PaBull (May 13, 2008)

*Shaker design; secret compartment*

I wanted to show off the little progress I made so far…..

The drawers are going together:










Here you can see how I used a wooden clamp, clamped to the bench to hold the back of the drawer upright in a 90, while i nail the front on. Once you have the front on, the rest comes easy. Lots of guys make a big deal about jigs they come up with, but I never saw the purpose of them. To get the drawer all the way square, we handle this when the bottom comes on.










Wait…. look closely at these two drawers…. see any difference?










Here is the back of one of them, there is a false bottom and a secret drawer, opening from the back. I showed it to my wife, and she wanted all drawers done like that. Well it was supposed to be just a little joke. So we just stick with one for now.










Here is the book I got my inspiration for the design from, "Measured Drawings of Shaker" from Ejner Handberg. He has a whole series of these books. I think I have 4 of his books.










Here is the cupboard we fell in love with. We took the dresser part. We needed bigger drawers. The drawers of this original dresser were way too small for our closet.



















As yo can see, I put together the sides of the drawers, next will be cutting the bottoms and putting on the drawer slides.
It is coming together pretty well.

Sorry about the photography and its quality, it was all done with my phone (droid).

Thanks to my friend Steve A. for all the pieces of 1/2" plywood I got from him.

Thanks for checking it out, and don't hesitate to say "hi", when you stop by.

Pabull.


----------



## cjwillie (Sep 6, 2011)

PaBull said:


> *Shaker design; secret compartment*
> 
> I wanted to show off the little progress I made so far…..
> 
> ...


Looking good, PaBull !!! Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## PaBull (May 13, 2008)

PaBull said:


> *Shaker design; secret compartment*
> 
> I wanted to show off the little progress I made so far…..
> 
> ...


Thanks Willie, good to see you.

I can't wait either, to see this one go out of my garage and installed in the closet it needs to go to.

Pb.


----------



## GCotton78 (Dec 28, 2011)

PaBull said:


> *Shaker design; secret compartment*
> 
> I wanted to show off the little progress I made so far…..
> 
> ...


Just saw this listed in the LJ newsletter. Great project! I love the secret compartment!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

PaBull said:


> *Shaker design; secret compartment*
> 
> I wanted to show off the little progress I made so far…..
> 
> ...


Hi Pabull
you better get started on the second one 
since this never will show up in the house 
you need it in the shop to store bulky tools in ….. )

thanks for the secret idea 

take care
Dennis


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

PaBull said:


> *Shaker design; secret compartment*
> 
> I wanted to show off the little progress I made so far…..
> 
> ...


Very nice build so far, pabull. Great idea on the secret, too!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

PaBull said:


> *Shaker design; secret compartment*
> 
> I wanted to show off the little progress I made so far…..
> 
> ...


that's-a-lotta drawers


----------



## BillNel (Jan 11, 2011)

PaBull said:


> *Shaker design; secret compartment*
> 
> I wanted to show off the little progress I made so far…..
> 
> ...


You can have the original look of many drawers but have the actual drawers larger. Here is what I have done.

On the rows with even number of "drawers", put two faces on one double width drawer.

On rows with odd number of "drawers", the handling varies depending on the number of "drawers".

As an example, for the Apothecary cupboard illustrated, the false faces would be, from top row to bottom.
2-2-2-2
2-3-2
2-2-2
2-1-2 or 1-1-1-1-1 or other combination depending on size desired
2-2 or 1-1-1-1


----------



## PaBull (May 13, 2008)

PaBull said:


> *Shaker design; secret compartment*
> 
> I wanted to show off the little progress I made so far…..
> 
> ...


Thanks Gabe, but not so secret anymore. lol.

Dennis, I wish, she will never let me keep it.

Smitty, what secret drawer?????

Roger, mo drawer is mo bettah.

Bill, I understand, but this is what she wants….

Thanks all of you.
Pb.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

PaBull said:


> *Shaker design; secret compartment*
> 
> I wanted to show off the little progress I made so far…..
> 
> ...


So cool with the secret drawer.
Thank you for the book 'review'.
Hi!
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## PaBull (May 13, 2008)

*Drawer fronts mounted*

Debbie had to show the world my secret drawer by posting my blog it on her monthly email, well now everybody knows my secret, blah.


















This dresser is slow going. It has been a while since I have worked on it or posted a blog on it. Last night the kids were watching a movie and my wife was happy quilting upstairs, so I had no excuse not to work on it.

The drawers were all in place, but I still had to tweak the slides a little to keep them from rocking. This take a bit of work and it is an art to get them flush with the front (including drawer front, and both sides the slides parallel, to take the rocking out and not leaning forward or backward.

The finished fronts I make over sized and trim them down bit by bit until they fit just right in the opening. Some openings are not square and the drawer front needs to match that. The drawer fronts I make a 3/16" smaller than the opening.










I use the business cards they send in the junk mail for spacers, 2 cards taped together give me just the right space. Than I nail the front on from the back with a pin nailer and later use drywall screws to make it permanent.










I bought the hardware for this dresser. This was picked by my lovely wife. We will mix knobs and handles. The knobs will go on the upper smaller drawers.










That's it for now, hopefully I will be able to post this as a project soon.
God bless.
Pabull.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

PaBull said:


> *Drawer fronts mounted*
> 
> Debbie had to show the world my secret drawer by posting my blog it on her monthly email, well now everybody knows my secret, blah.
> 
> ...


Looks like you've got a handle on your Chest of Drawers.

Coming along nicely - Len


----------



## PaBull (May 13, 2008)

PaBull said:


> *Drawer fronts mounted*
> 
> Debbie had to show the world my secret drawer by posting my blog it on her monthly email, well now everybody knows my secret, blah.
> 
> ...


Thanks Grandpa, yes, the handles are coming.
Next will be the finish.
Pb.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

PaBull said:


> *Drawer fronts mounted*
> 
> Debbie had to show the world my secret drawer by posting my blog it on her monthly email, well now everybody knows my secret, blah.
> 
> ...


Oh, man, that is nice work!~ Beautiful drawer work, nice lines. Love it!


----------



## PaBull (May 13, 2008)

PaBull said:


> *Drawer fronts mounted*
> 
> Debbie had to show the world my secret drawer by posting my blog it on her monthly email, well now everybody knows my secret, blah.
> 
> ...


Thanks Smitty. It has been fun to build.

Pb.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

PaBull said:


> *Drawer fronts mounted*
> 
> Debbie had to show the world my secret drawer by posting my blog it on her monthly email, well now everybody knows my secret, blah.
> 
> ...


Looking really good.
I love the play in the wood on the drawers, it brings life.
Good choice of knobs, I think it match.
Secret…. but still so cool, and how many thiefs have time to read woodworking articles?
Smiles my friend.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## PaBull (May 13, 2008)

*Just needs to get a coat of lacquer.*

I found a little time between driving kids to dancing lessons, cleaning the pool, checking on the crew in the greenhouses (working overtime on Saturday), to work on the dresser. I have the feeling I started five other uncompleted projects while this dresser is waiting for attention.

But we finally got to the point that the dresser is complete, the top is on, the drawers all line up, the drawer fronts are on, the hardware is temporarily installed.

I am happy with the result.




























So here you have it. As soon as I have this dresser coated with lacquer, I will post it on LJ. Thanks for all your nice comments and encouragements.

Pabull.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

PaBull said:


> *Just needs to get a coat of lacquer.*
> 
> I found a little time between driving kids to dancing lessons, cleaning the pool, checking on the crew in the greenhouses (working overtime on Saturday), to work on the dresser. I have the feeling I started five other uncompleted projects while this dresser is waiting for attention.
> 
> ...


That's a good looking piece, can't wait to see the grain after the finish brings it out.

Nicely done. - Len


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

PaBull said:


> *Just needs to get a coat of lacquer.*
> 
> I found a little time between driving kids to dancing lessons, cleaning the pool, checking on the crew in the greenhouses (working overtime on Saturday), to work on the dresser. I have the feeling I started five other uncompleted projects while this dresser is waiting for attention.
> 
> ...


Very easy on the eyes, Sir. Well done!


----------



## cjwillie (Sep 6, 2011)

PaBull said:


> *Just needs to get a coat of lacquer.*
> 
> I found a little time between driving kids to dancing lessons, cleaning the pool, checking on the crew in the greenhouses (working overtime on Saturday), to work on the dresser. I have the feeling I started five other uncompleted projects while this dresser is waiting for attention.
> 
> ...


Looks great! That should provide plenty of storage space for you. I need to build a dresser for the wife. I've got that big pile of padouk to use and figure that will work fine. I just need to find the design I want. Might steal a couple ideas from yours!


----------



## PaBull (May 13, 2008)

PaBull said:


> *Just needs to get a coat of lacquer.*
> 
> I found a little time between driving kids to dancing lessons, cleaning the pool, checking on the crew in the greenhouses (working overtime on Saturday), to work on the dresser. I have the feeling I started five other uncompleted projects while this dresser is waiting for attention.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Len, it's been fun.

Smitty, it's all about the eyes. Thanks.

Willie, only you can steel any of my ideas. Maybe I need to help you out with some of the padouk, lol.

Pb.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

PaBull said:


> *Just needs to get a coat of lacquer.*
> 
> I found a little time between driving kids to dancing lessons, cleaning the pool, checking on the crew in the greenhouses (working overtime on Saturday), to work on the dresser. I have the feeling I started five other uncompleted projects while this dresser is waiting for attention.
> 
> ...


I think it turned out so nice.
The finish is top, and now we really see how the handles match.
Congrat on that build, now it will be wonderful to fill it up with underware 'size matters' and perhaps a few secrets…
Best thoughts to you and the rest of the family,
Mads


----------

